# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας.

## NikosD.

Ενημερώνω ότι θέματα με τίτλο
"προς δοδονι"
"προς Τάσος"
"προς raphssodos" και άλλα παρεμφερή θέματα,
θα διαγραφούν εντός 24 ωρών.

Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για θέματα που δεν αφορούν την κοινότητα στο σύνολο της αλλά μάλλον είναι θέματα που μοιάζουν περισσότερο με προσωπικά μηνύματα, οπότε και θα έπρεπε να γραφτούν και να συζητηθούν μέσω της υπηρεσία προσωπικών μηνυμάτων (U2U) που παρέχει το e-psychology.gr

Επίσης, όσα άλλα θέματα με παρόμοιο ύφος και περιεχόμενο αναρτηθούν μελλοντικά στο φόρουμ, θα διαγραφούν και αυτά και μάλιστα χωρίς την σχετική ενημέρωση, όπως αυτή που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή, στο παρόν θέμα.


Λυπάμαι για τη διαγραφή των μηνυμάτων. Στα 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας του e-psychology.gr προσπάθησα πολύ ώστε να μη διαγράφονται μηνύματα αλλά να ακούγονται όλες οι φωνές, ότι κι αν έχουν να πουν. Με την παρούσα διαγραφή, δεν επιθυμώ να φροντίσω μια αισθητική του φόρουμ ή μια "καλή" εικόνα της ιστοσελίδας και δική μου. Εάν ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο, θα διέγραφα πρώτιστα, μηνύματα που γράφτηκαν στο παρελθόν και καταφέρονται εναντίον μου, με απειλές και προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Οι παλαιότεροι ενεδεχομένως θα θυμούνται μηνύματα που με κατηγορούν ότι ενδεχομένως δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος ή ότι δημιούργησα αυτή την ιστοσελίδα με πρόθεση "να βρω γκόμενες για να πηδήξω".

Ο λόγος της διαγραφής, είναι μήπως και απορροφηθούν οι κραδασμοί των εντάσεων που τελευταία έχουν πυκνώσει στο φόρουμ. Επιπλέον, αισθάνομαι ότι είναι ένας τρόπος προστασίας μελών και επισκεπτών. 
Μέσα στο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα και μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη, θα ανακοινωθούν κάποια ακόμη πράγματα που θα αφορούν μια ευρύτερη προσπάθεια προς την ομαλή λειτουργία της κοινότητας.

Εύχομαι ειλικρινά να επιδείξουμε όλοι τον αναγκαίο αυτοσεβασμό ώστε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει αυτή η κοινότητα με το ίδιο ύφος και για τον ίδιο στόχο για τον οποίο δημιουργήθηκε: να εμπνέει, να υποστηρίζει και να δίνει θετική ενέργεια σε όσους το έχουν ανάγκη.

Οχι μόνο το εύχομαι, αλλά παρακαλώ θερμά όλους να φροντίσουν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

Ευχαριστώ,
Νίκος Δοϊρανλής 
Ψυχολόγος - Υπεύθυνος του www.e-psychology.gr

----------


## alex30

Dodoni θυμάμαι το συγκεκριμένο \"για γκόμενες\" όπως και για λογοκρισία που κατηγορήθηκες. Τελευταία ήμουν καυστικός απέναντί σου σε κάποιο ποστ σχετικά με το αν κρίνεται ή όχι αναγκαία η ύπαρξη κανόνων στο φόρουμ γιατί η αγανάκτησή μου από τη σημερινή εικόνα ήταν μεγάλη. Ελπίζω να βρει το φορουμ ξανά το ρυθμό που είχε παλιά.
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## erwtokritos

Νίκο

Το γεγονός ότι το forum δεν έχει πλέον το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον είναι μια μεγάλη αλήθεια, ειδικά σε άτομα που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα ψάχνοντας μια λύση εδώ μέσα, απλά μπαίνουν από ενδιαφέρον και μόνο για επικοινωνία και ανταλλαγή απόψεων πάνω σε θέματα που είναι βαθύτερα,ανθρώπινα και τους ενδιαφέρουν.

Εγώ τουλάχιστον αλλά και άλλα άτομα έχουμε επισημάνει εδώ και καιρό την ανάγκη για \"διάλογο\" και όχι απραξία και επιλεκτική παρέμβαση και όποτε το θυμόμαστε και μετά \"αποφασίζω και διατάζω\" ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ένα πλαίσιο κοινώς αποδεκτό και να νοιώθουμε όλοι καλά.

Αυτός που απείχε τελικά παρά τις δεσμεύσεις τόσο στις άμμεσες προσκλήσεις όσο και στις έμεσες ήσουν εσύ για τους δικούς σου λόγους που σέβομαι αλλά δεν αποδέχομαι...

Τα ανθρώπινα θέματα και ειδικά τα βαθύτερα ανθρώπινα και ευαίσθητα θέλουν και ανθρώπινη και μάλλιστα βαθειά ανθρώπινη προσέγγιση και διαχείριση την οποία και σαν ειδκός και σαν άνθρωπος δεν αμφισβητώ ότι έχεις και γνωρίζεις...όμως η αίσθησή μου όσο καιρό μπαίνω στο forum είναι ότι είχε και έχει αφεθεί στη μοίρα του και μου θυμίζει καράβι χωρίς πυξίδα, χωρίς βεβαίως να αμφισβητώ τις ικανότητες του καπετάνιου...αλλά όταν ο καπετάνιος είναι απών από τη γέφυρα το καταλαβαίνει και το πλήρωμα και οι επιβάτες....
Φιλικότατα

Γιάννης

----------


## Atlantis

Αξιότιμε κ.Δοϊρανλή,

καταρχήν θέλω να σας συγχαρώ για την ενδιαφέρουσα σύλληψη-ιδέα η οποία σας οδήγησε και στην δημιουργία της ιστοσελίδας e-psychology.gr.Κάτι παρόμοιο προσωπικά τουλάχιστον δεν εντόπισα- ή δεν εντόπισα ακόμη, για να μην \"αδικώ\" πιθανόν και κάποιους άλλους που έχουν τις ίδιες ίσως ανησυχίες.

Ο λόγος που σας γράφω, ενώ έχουν περάσει αρκετές μέρες από την εγγραφή μου στο συγκεκριμένο site είναι γιατί δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το γνωστό σε όλους υποκεφάλαιο της κεντρικής δομής της ιστοσελίδας όπου συνήθως φέρει τον τίτλο \'Ποιοί είμαστε\'.

Επιτρέψατέ μου παρ\' όλ\' αυτά να σας εφράσω την γνώμη μου για την όλη προσπάθεια, έστω και εκ των υστέρων.

Η δομή του site από την κεντρική του σελίδα μέχρι τις τελευταίες υποδιαιρούμενες ενότητες είναι πραγματικά πολύ ελκυστική και αισθητικά κομψή.Για τον λόγο αυτό πιστεύω ότι έχετε κατά καιρούς φιλοξενήσει πολλούς \'επισκέπτες\'.Τα θέματα-κεντρικές ενότητες επίσης που ήδη υπάρχουν δείχνουν να ικανοποιούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις απαιτήσεις όχι μόνο των άμεσα αλλά και των έμμεσα ενδιαφερομένων.

Και γενικότερα δηλαδή, πιστεύω πως βρίσκεσθε και κινήσθε στο κλίμα και το πνεύμα της σύγχρονης και εντόνως αναπτυσσόμενης στα τεχνολογικά μέσα εποχής μας.

Ακόμη, η συμπεριφορά των μελών-κατ\' εμένα τουλάχιστον- δεν έχει κάτι το περίεργο ή το \'μεμπτό\' εφόσον αφορά ανθρώπους που τους απασχολεί κάτι(ο,τιδήποτε) και αυτό σχετίζεται άμεσα με την ίδια τους την υγεία.

Η δική μου παρατήρηση-ένσταση αφορά στην λ ε ι τ ο υ ρ γ ί α -εξ ου και ο τίτλος στο θέμα που ο ίδιος εσείς δημιουργήσατε-της κοινότητας.Αρκετές φορές για παράδειγμα μου έλλειψε η περίφημη παρέμβαση, η διαχείριση και ο συντονισμός από την δική σας μεριά, μια και φέρεσθε ως ο ιδρυτής του site και δεν το αφήσατε έρμαιο στην τύχη του αποκρύπτοντας την ταυτότητά σας.Επειδή όμως πάντα από την θεωρία στην πράξη μεσολαβούν πολλά εύχομαι στην πορεία να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση με την βοήθεια και την καλοπροαίρετη κριτική των μελών-χρηστών αυτού του site.

Τέλος, και αφού θα συμφωνήσω και γω με τις νεώτερες αποφάσεις σας για τους κανονισμούς και τους όρους που σκεφτήκατε να θέσετε θα ήθελα επίσης να σας υπενθυμίσω(και σχετικά με αυτό συμφωνώ με τον erwtokrito) ότι χρειάζεται να δώσετε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην ενότητα Γ ε ν ι κ ά , επειδή όπως φαίνεται συγκεντρώνει αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον.

Πιθανόν αυτό να συμβαίνει γιατί τα όρια τελικά μεταξύ των Ανθρωπιστικών κυρίως Επιστημών είναι σαφώς δυσδιάκριτα, 
ούτως ώστε η Ψυχολογία να συγγενεύει με την Φιλοσοφία, την Θεολογία, την Κοινωνιολογία, την Βιολογία, την Ανθρωπολογία και με άλλες επιστήμες συναφούς ενδιαφέροντος και αντικειμένου.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την \"φιλοξενία\"
και σας εύχομαι καλή εξέλιξη στην πορεία

Μια πρόταση:έχετε άραγε συναντηθεί όλοι και όλες ανεξαιρέτως, όσοι είστε μέλη της κοινότητας και στις \'αληθινές διαστάσεις\'της ζωής ή κάτι τέτοιο ενδεχομένως ξεφεύγει από την λογική της εν λόγω ιστοσελίδας;

----------


## NikosD.

Αλεξ, Ερωτόκριτε, συγχωρέστε με που δεν απάντησα στις παρεμβάσεις σας. Φαίνεται ότι η μνήμη μου αδυνάτισε να συγκρατήσει το θέμα και έτσι αυτό, με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, καταχωνιάστηκε και χάθηκε.

Atlantis,
σε ευχαριστώ για την ενδιαφέρουσα παρέμβαση σου και για τις επισημάνσεις σου.

Η σελίδα \"ποιοι είμαστε\" και οι \"όροι χρήσης\" θα τοποθετηθούν μέσα στον μήνα που διανύουμε (ελπίζω).

Σχετικά με το τσατ: ήδη έχουν μπει 2 διαχειριστές, η Ολγα και η Κική τις οποίες και ευχαριστώ θερμά για την εθελοντική τους συνεισφορά.

Σχετικά με το φόρουμ: υπάρχει μια σκέψη που ακόμη δεν είναι ώριμη, να γίνει η ιστοσελίδα συνδρομητική, με μια συμβολική συνδρομή των 20-30 ευρώ το χρόνο, έτσι ώστε 
1. να αποτραπούν να εγγραφούν ανήλικοι
2. να αποτραπούν να εγγραφούν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν άμεσο ή προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον με τα θέματα που πραγματεύεται το φόρουμ και μπαίνουν για να το εκμεταλευτούν, για άλλους λόγους. 
3. Να αποτραπούν τα διπλοπρόφιλα μέλη (δε πιστεύω δα, κάποιος να γράφεται και να ξαναγράφεται, αν πρόκειται να πληρώνει συνδρομή, έστω και συμβολική)
4. Να είναι όλοι επώνυμοι, όχι μέσα στο φόρουμ, αλλά τουλάχιστον προς το e-psychology μιας και για την εγγραφή θα απαιτούνται προσωπικά στοιχεία τα οποία θα πρέπει να επαληθευτούν μέσω τηλεφωνήματος που θα γίνεται από το e-psychology προς το μέλος, έτσι ώστε να αποφευχθεί η ασυδοσία και η όποια ανάρμοστη συμεπριφορά που η ανωνυμία υποθάλπτει.


Ολα αυτά είναι σκέψεις και μάλιστα πολύ πρώιμες με γνώμονα τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας επικοινωνίας. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω αν οι έλληνες χρήστες του ιντερνετ είναι δεκτικοί απέναντι σε ένα συνδρομητικό σάιτ, μιας και η πραγματικότητα στο ελληνικό ιντερνετ, δεν ξέρω αν το επιτρέπει.


Κλείνω προς τα παρόν με αυτές τις σκέψεις, θα επανέλθω αν και όταν χρειαστεί.

----------


## Aggelika

Αυτό με τη συνδρομή ... με προβλημάτισε. Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται αρκετή σκέψη, πριν γίνει κάποια τέτοια ρύθμιση. 

Η όποια συνδρομή καθώς και τα στοιχεία του κάθε μέλους σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει στα σημεία που επισημαίνεις και θα αποτελέσει και , τρόπον τινά, μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας για τα σταθερά και μόνιμα μέλη του forum. 

Σήμερα δεν θα είχα οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα ακόμα κι αν χρειαζόταν να περάσω από \"συνέντευξη\" και να μιλήσω κατά πρόσωπο σε κάποιον \"ειδικό\" για τα όποια προβλήματα έχω αντιμετωπίσει, όμως θυμάμαι όταν είχα \"πρωτοβρεί\" το συγκεκριμένο forum και νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα με αποθάρρυνε στο να συμμετάσχω... 

Η όποια επωνυμία (ακόμα κι αυτή η μη εμφανής στα υπόλοιπα μέλη) νομίζω ότι θα λειτουργήσει σα φόβητρο για εκείνους που έρχονται για πρώτη φορά στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα πολλοί άνθρωποι \"ντρέπονται\" να παρουσιαστούν στο γραφείο κάποιου ψυχολόγου, πόσο μάλλον στο ιατρείο κάποιου ψυχιάτρου. 

Όταν πρωτοβρήκα το site είχα ήδη 6 μήνες σε \"παρακολούθηση\" από γιατρό. Ακόμα όμως δεν ήμουν ούτε τόσο εξοικειωμένη με την ιδέα, αλλά και \"ντρεπόμουν\" για τις όποιες \"άσχημες\" σκέψεις έκανα. Σκεφτείτε πως ντρεπόμουν να πάρω τηλέφωνο το γιατρό μου επειδή ήταν προχωρημένη η ώρα...

Εκείνο το βράδυ, αν έπρεπε να δώσω οποιοδήποτε προσωπικό στοιχείο, το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να το έβλεπα πολύ καχύποπτα κι ίσως κι εχθρικά... Αν σήμερα μπορώ να ευχαριστώ τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για την όποια ανταλλαγή απόψεων και βιωμάτων γενικότερα, ευγνωμοσύνη αισθάνομαι για το συγκεκριμένο βράδυ που απλά και μόνο η ύπαρξη του συγκεκριμένου χώρου με \"κράτησε\" μέχρι να ξημερώσει.

Μάλλον είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι και χρειάζεται καλή αξιολόγηση των υπέρ και των κατά της όποιας απόφασης.

----------


## NikosD.

Πολύ σημαντικά τα όσα επισημαίνεις Αγγελική.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Tασος

Θα ειναι καταστροφη για το site το να γινει συνδρομητικο. Οι λογοι ειναι ευνοητοι...

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> 1. να αποτραπούν να εγγραφούν ανήλικοι


Γιατί αυτό και μάλιστα πρώτο;; Εγώ εδώ μέσα μπήκα ανήλικος σε μια πολύ κρίσιμη περίοδο της ζωής μου και γνώρισα ανθρώπους οι οποίοι κατέληξαν να είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικοί για τη ζωή μου και με βοήθησαν να γίνω αλλά και να μείνω καλά, ανθρώπους που δεν θα είχα γνωρίσει αν υποθετικά είχα αποτραπεί λόγω ενός συνρομητικού φόρουμ που στο κάτω κάτω δεν θα είχα ιδέα για το τι συνέβαινε σε αυτό.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Γιατί αυτό και μάλιστα πρώτο;; Εγώ εδώ μέσα μπήκα ανήλικος σε μια πολύ κρίσιμη περίοδο της ζωής μου και γνώρισα ανθρώπους οι οποίοι κατέληξαν να είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικοί για τη ζωή μου και με βοήθησαν να γίνω αλλά και να μείνω καλά, ανθρώπους που δεν θα είχα γνωρίσει αν υποθετικά είχα αποτραπεί λόγω ενός συνρομητικού φόρουμ που στο κάτω κάτω δεν θα είχα ιδέα για το τι συνέβαινε σε αυτό.


Raphssodos,
το ότι αναφέρθηκε πρώτο, είναι τυχαίο.
Από κει και πέρα, αυτό μπορεί να είναι περιοριστικό για τους έφηβους που θέλουν να εγγραφούν, όμως το θέμα με τους ανήλικους είναι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο.
1. είναι διαφορετική η αντιμετώπιση που πρέπει να έχουν στο φόρουμ και όταν δεν γίνεται αντιληπτή η ηλικία, τότε αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό.
2. Οποτε ένας ανήλικος ανακοινώνει στο φόρουμ σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, σκέψεις θανάτου και μερικά ακόμη πράγματα, πρέπει Υποχρεωτικά από τη μεριά του e-psychology να ακολουθηθεί πολύ συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που περιλαμβάνει ενημέρωση των γονιών-κηδεμόνων, ενημέρωση αστυνομίας κτλ

Raphssodos,
καταλαβαίνω τι λες και μακάρι να βρεθεί άλλη καλύτερη λύση, όμως πραγματικά χρειάζεται το e-psychology να κινείται στα πλαίσια της νομιμότητας αλλά και οι ανήλικοι να προστατευτούν από τη συμμετοχή τους σε ένα φόρουμ ενηλίκων, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Είμαι ανοικτός να ακούσω ιδέες, προτάσεις τέτοιες που να επιτρέπουν τόσο την ομαλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ όσο και τη διασφάληση του e-psychology.
Η ανωνυμία, διασφαλίζει απόλυτα τον χρήστη, ενδέχεται όμως σε κάποια περίτπωση να εκθέσει ανεπανόρθωτα το e-psychology και κατ επέκταση εμένα. Η κοινότητα δημιουργήθηκε για προσφέρει υποστήριξη, όχι όμως εις βάρος του/των δημιουργών.
Όταν μιλάω για βάρος, θέλω να είναι σαφές ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε οικονομικό βάρος αλλά σε νομικό.

Ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> 1. είναι διαφορετική η αντιμετώπιση που πρέπει να έχουν στο φόρουμ και όταν δεν γίνεται αντιληπτή η ηλικία, τότε αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό.


Να υπάρχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση να το καταλάβω από τη στιγμή που ανακοινώνεται η ηλικία. Όταν αυτή αποκρύπτεται και συμβεί το οτιδήποτε εσύ τότε τι μπορείς να κάνεις και ποιος μπορεί να σε εμπλέξει και να σε κατηγορήσει για το οτιδήποτε;




> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> 2. Οποτε ένας ανήλικος ανακοινώνει στο φόρουμ σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, σκέψεις θανάτου και μερικά ακόμη πράγματα, πρέπει Υποχρεωτικά από τη μεριά του e-psychology να ακολουθηθεί πολύ συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που περιλαμβάνει ενημέρωση των γονιών-κηδεμόνων, ενημέρωση αστυνομίας κτλ.


Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ όταν ανακοινώνεται η ηλικία. Όταν δεν ανακοινώνεται πως θα ακολουθηθεί μια τέτοια διαδικασία;
Στο κάτω κάτω έχει όμως παρατηρηθεί κάτι τέτοιο εδώ μέσα;
Προς τι η ξαφνική διάθεση πρόληψης; Εννοώ δεν συνέβη κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ή συνέβη;




> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> Raphssodos,
> καταλαβαίνω τι λες και μακάρι να βρεθεί άλλη καλύτερη λύση, όμως πραγματικά χρειάζεται το e-psychology να κινείται στα πλαίσια της νομιμότητας αλλά και οι ανήλικοι να προστατευτούν από τη συμμετοχή τους σε ένα φόρουμ ενηλίκων, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Να προστατευθούν μάλιστα αλλά οι ανήλικοι που παρουσιάζονται ως ανήλικοι, όχι οι ανήλικοι που παριστάνουν τους ενηλίκους.




> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> Είμαι ανοικτός να ακούσω ιδέες, προτάσεις τέτοιες που να επιτρέπουν τόσο την ομαλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ όσο και τη διασφάληση του e-psychology.


Αν ποτέ γίνει συνδρομητικό το παρόν φόρουμ τότε νομίζω πως πριν την υποχρεωτική συνδρομή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια περίοδος γνωριμίας.




> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> Η ανωνυμία, διασφαλίζει απόλυτα τον χρήστη, ενδέχεται όμως σε κάποια περίτπωση να εκθέσει ανεπανόρθωτα το e-psychology και κατ επέκταση εμένα. Η κοινότητα δημιουργήθηκε για προσφέρει υποστήριξη, όχι όμως εις βάρος του/των δημιουργών.


Έχω την εντύπωση πως ακριβώς εξ αιτίας αυτής της περιβόητης ανωνυμίας πολλοί εγγράφονται και συμμετέχουν εκθέτοντας μία κατάσταση την οποία δεν θέλουν να την εκφράσουν επώνυμα/στους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.

Τέλος, δεν νομίζω πως άνθρωποι που έχουν φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο θα εγγράφονταν σε ένα συνδρομητικό φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν συμφωνω γιατι α)θα ηθελα να κρατησω την ανωνυμια μου και β) πιστευω οτι η κινηση του forum θα πεσει κατακορυφα...θα ειμαστε εμεις και εμεις...καποιος που αντιμετωπιζει ενα προβλημα δεν προκειται να μπει στην διαδικασια να φανερωσει την ταυτοτητα του και να γραφτει σε ενα συνδρομητικο forum..θα το αγνοησει και θα ψαξει για αλλου,το ιδιο θα εκανα και εγω το πρωτο καιρο πριν μου γινει συνηθεια να το παρακολουθω.
Επιπλεον θα ειναι ολοι πιο \"κουμπωμενοι\" κατι που δεν θα ηθελα να το δω.Μπορει καποιοι να ξεφευγουν και να προκαλουν την ομαλη λειτουργια του forum αλλα αυτοι ειναι εξαιρεσεις, προτιμω την ελευθερια ας φερνει και λιγη ασυδοσια.
Φυσικα οι επαγγελματιες του χωρου δεν θα εχουν προβλημα να γραφτουν συνδρομητες αλλα πιστευω οτι αυτο που κανει αυτο το site ειναι οι ανθρωποι που αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα.
Ευχαριστω για την υπαρξη αυτου του site και ολους οσους εχουν δουλεψει για να γινει αυτο που ειναι.

----------


## dimitriskai

Νομιζω πως ο dodoni εχει δικιο σε αυτα που λεει γιατι πρεπει να ειναι καλυμενος νομικα-προσφερει κατι δωρεαν μην βρει και τον μπελα του-απο την αλλη ομως σιγουρα η συνδρομη και η δηλωση των στοιχειων οσων συμμετεχουν και κυριως αυτων που θελουν να μετεχουν για πρωτη φορα θα λειτουργησει αποτρεπτικα. 
Το λεω αυτο κρινοντας απο τον εαυτο μου αν επρεπε να δηλωσω τα στοιχεια μου σε ενα σαϊτ που το επισκεπτομαι για πρωτη φορα και δεν ξερω τι θα \"συναντησω\"τοτε δεν θα μετειχα.

Ισως ομως να πρεπει να συμβαινει σε αυτους που μπαινουν στο σαϊτ και δηλωνουν ψυχολογοι,τον τροπο που μπορει να γινει αυτο δεν τον ξερω,απλα ειναι μια ιδεα.

----------


## alex30

Σχετικά με τη συνδρομή θα με κάνει από μέλος του site να αισθάνομαι πελάτης. Αυτός ο ρόλος δε μου αρέσεις. Σχετικά με τους ανήλικους ότι ορίζει ρητά ο νόμος πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί. Το θέμα της επωνυμίας είναι που με έκανε να γραφτό στο φόρουμ καθώς δεν απαιτούνταν να δώσω τα πραγματικά μου στοιχεία. Όταν όμως τα δώσω ποιος με καλύπτει ότι κάποιο «κενό ασφαλείας» δε θα με εκθέσει σε όποιον μπει στο site και πάρει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα των μελών; (διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, όνομα, επίθετο κ.α.). Θα μου πείτε σε όλα τα sites υπάρχουν κενά ασφαλείας. Σε ένα site που έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου, που για να μάθει κάποιος το τι έχω, μόνο με εισαγγελική εντολή μπορεί να το κάνει αν δεν το επιθυμώ, ε αυτό το υπερευαίσθητο προσωπικό μου δεδομένο δε θα το δώσω σε κανέναν ακόμα και αν με πλήρωναν, αντί να πληρώσω για να γραφτώ. Σχετικά με το ποιοι είναι «άσχετοι» με το θέμα του φόρουμ, αυτό φαίνεται από τη συμπεριφορά τους και τα όσα γράφουν. Η λύση απλή. Διαγραφή από το διαχειριστή. Δεν είναι λύση η πληρωμή. Κάτι άλλο όμως που με έχει ενοχλήσει. Πόσα sites υπάρχουν που σου επιτρέπουν ελεύθερα να εγγραφείς αλλά σου απαγορεύουν να διαγραφείς από αυτά!!!;;; Μιλάμε για ελευθερία, όταν δεν επιτρέπεις σε κάποιον να διαγραφεί από ένα site όποτε αυτός το κρίνει ότι πρέπει ή ότι θέλει να το κάνει; Γιατί δεν υπάρχει προειδοποίηση κατά την εγγραφή ότι ο λογαριασμός από μόνος του θα σβηστεί και όχι όποτε το θελήσει το υποψήφιο μέλος; Και πότε θα σβηστεί; Σε ένα μήνα; Σε ένα χρόνο; Σε έναν αιώνα; Τι είδους πολιτική είναι αυτή από την πλευρά των δημιουργών του site; Ποιος ο λόγος της διατήρησης ανενεργών λογαριασμών; 

Alex30

----------


## tnt

Μπήκα στο σάιτ εντελώς τυχαία ψάχνωντας για πληροφορίες που σχετίζονται με τη ψυχολογία,ιστορικά γεγονότα,δίαφορες ενημερωσείς γύρω απο το κόσμο αυτής της ίδιαίτερης επιστήμης,ψάχνωντας αποσπάσματα διίαφορων σπουδαίων ψυχολόγων-φιλόσοφων και άλλες πολλές ενδιαφέρων απόψεις και εκτιμίσεις που απασχολούν την ¨¨συγχρονη¨¨ ψυχολογία.

Δεν ήταν όπως ακριβώς το φαντάστηκα,είδα όμως άμμεση επικοινωνία και ψυχολογική στήριξη σε ανθρώπους που ζήτησαν συμβούλες σε δύσκολες στιγμέσ τησ ζωής τους και που δε πρόκειται να εκμυστηρευτούν σε ανθρώπους που ανήκουν στο κοινωνικό τους περιβάλλον.θα συνεχίσουν αυτοί οι ανθρώποι να ζητούν συμβουλές απο το e-psychology?θεωρώ οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί που διστάζουν να πουν μια εμπειρία τουσ έστω και αν αυτή τη στιγμή το σάιτ είναι 100% ανώνυμο.

Όταν καάποιοσ άνθρωπος με τάσεισ αυτοκτόνιας ζητήσει βοήθεια απο το e-psychology ειναι προσ τιμην του σάιτ που καταφεύγει να βρει εδώ μια λύση, ενήλικος ή όχι,χωρίσ να χρείαζεται να ψαχνει σε σελίδες που δεξιά και αριστερά θα πετάγονταί παραθυράκια ελεύθερου και ΔΩΡΕʼΝ πορνό. 

Θα ήθελα αυτό το σάιτ να λειτουργήσει με το κάλυτερο δυνατό τρόπο ή να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει όπως έχει,το e-psychology μπορεί να έχει ιδρυτή αλλα ανήκει σε οποιόν εχει πραγματική ανάγκη για συμπαράσταση και ενημέρωση.

Εύχομαι αυτα που θα αλλαξουν να καλυτερέψουν τη σελίδα και να διαδωθεί σε ανθρωπους με τις ανάγκες που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.Αυτή είναι η γνώμη ενός ανθρώπου που τα βλέπει απ\'έξω τα πράγματα..............

----------


## NikosD.

Ωωω, ένα σωρό σοβαρά θέματα θίγονται και να δω σε τι θα πρωτοαπαντήσω.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σας. 

Τρεις είναι οι πρώτοι κραδασμοί που εισπράτω:
1. Οτι αισθάνομαι πως για κάποιο λόγο είμαστε απέναντι και όχι μαζί
2. Οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί μια φόρμουλα αποδεκτή από όλους αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα υπάρχουν δυσαρεστημένοι και ευχαριστημένοι.
3. Οτι κάνουμε έναν εξαιρετικά δημοκρατικό διάλογο και αν μη τι άλλο, κάπως αυτός θα ωφελήσει.




> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ όταν ανακοινώνεται η ηλικία. Όταν δεν ανακοινώνεται πως θα ακολουθηθεί μια τέτοια διαδικασία;
> Στο κάτω κάτω έχει όμως παρατηρηθεί κάτι τέτοιο εδώ μέσα;
> Προς τι η ξαφνική διάθεση πρόληψης; Εννοώ δεν συνέβη κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ή συνέβη;


Δεν πρόκειται για ξαφνική διάθεση πρόληψης, πρόκειται για σκέψεις και προβληματισμούς που υπάρχουν καιρό. Τώρα βρήκαν χώρο να εκφραστούν. 
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δήλωσαν πρόθεση αυτοκτονίας μέσω του φόρουμ. Κάποιοι δεν ξαναέγραψαν.
Έχω ευθύνη και υποχρέωση, να ενημερώνω το περιβάλλον (για ανηλίκους) και την αστυνομία (για ενηλίκους), για κάθε ένα από αυτά τα περιστατικά, όταν κρίνω ότι πράγματι υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να έχουμε μια \"επιτυχημένη\" αυτοκτονία.
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, θεωρούμαι συνένοχος, ότι γνώριζα κάτι και το απέκρυψα. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για μια από τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, όπου το απόρρητο δεν υφίσταται.
Έχοντας λοιπόν στη διάθεση μου ένα ονοματεπώνυμο και ένα τηλέφωνο, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να παρέμβω, να βοηθήσω αν μπορώ ή να ενημερώσω κάποιους ώστε να προληφθεί μια μοιραία εξέλιξη.

Σε κάθε περίτπωση Raphsssodos,δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να ρισκάρω για μια ιστοσελίδα την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος μου, τον εαυτό μου κατ΄επέκταση.




> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως ακριβώς εξ αιτίας αυτής της περιβόητης ανωνυμίας πολλοί εγγράφονται και συμμετέχουν εκθέτοντας μία κατάσταση την οποία δεν θέλουν να την εκφράσουν επώνυμα/στους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.
> 
> Τέλος, δεν νομίζω πως άνθρωποι που έχουν φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο θα εγγράφονταν σε ένα συνδρομητικό φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια.


Μαζί σου εδώ. Από την άλλη μεριά όμως, υπάρχουν περίπου 500 από τα 1500 μέλη του φόρουμ, τα οποία ζητούν βοήθεια, στέλνουν 1 και μοναδικό μήνυμα και μετά εξαφανίζονται χωρίς ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ προς όσους απάντησαν, στάθηκαν, υποστήριξαν.
Προσωπικά, αυτό το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ασέβεια και αυτά τα μέλη πράγματι δεν θα γραφούν σε ένα συνδρομητικό φόρουμ. 
Ισως ομως αυτό, έχει και τα καλά του. Ας γραφτούν μόνο όσοι έχουν διάθεση να πάρουν και να δώσουν θετική, υποστηρικτική ενέργεια. Θα είναι λίγοι, αλλά θα μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν μια ομάδα με εξαιρετική δυναμική.




> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν συμφωνω γιατι α)θα ηθελα να κρατησω την ανωνυμια μου και β) πιστευω οτι η κινηση του forum θα πεσει κατακορυφα...θα ειμαστε εμεις και εμεις...καποιος που αντιμετωπιζει ενα προβλημα δεν προκειται να μπει στην διαδικασια να φανερωσει την ταυτοτητα του και να γραφτει σε ενα συνδρομητικο forum..θα το αγνοησει και θα ψαξει για αλλου,το ιδιο θα εκανα και εγω το πρωτο καιρο πριν μου γινει συνηθεια να το παρακολουθω.


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες keep_walking, καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τους λόγους που κι εσύ και οι περισσότεροι θέλετε να κρατήσετε την ανωνυμία σας. Αναλογίσου όμως ότι εγώ γράφω επώνυμα και αυτή η έκθεση μου, είναι ταυτόχρονα και η προστασία μου. Αναλογίσου επίσης ότι ο κάθε ένας συμμετέχων σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, επιχειρεί να ορίσει το πλαίσιο της ιστοσελίδας σύμφωνα με τις δικές του ανάγκες, επιθυμίες, δυνατότητες. 
Το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνω και εγώ.

Ναι, η κίνηση θα πέσει κατακόρυφα αν υπάρχει συνδρομή. Αυτό, συνεπάγεται διάφορα καλά, συνεπάγεται και διάφορα κακά. Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν η κίνηση θα πέσει κατακόρυφα λόγω των χρημάτων που θα πρέπει να καταβληθούν (20-30 ευρώ) ή αν θα πέσει λόγω της επαλήθευσης των προσωπικών στοιχείων.





> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Επιπλεον θα ειναι ολοι πιο \"κουμπωμενοι\" κατι που δεν θα ηθελα να το δω.Μπορει καποιοι να ξεφευγουν και να προκαλουν την ομαλη λειτουργια του forum αλλα αυτοι ειναι εξαιρεσεις, προτιμω την ελευθερια ας φερνει και λιγη ασυδοσια.


Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν δηλαδή γνωρίζω εγώ, ως υπεύθυνος της ιστοσελίδας, ότι ο Γιάννης Παπαδόπουλος και άλλοι 100 Παπαδόπουλοι είναι μέλη της ιστοσελίδας, αυτό θα τους καταστήσει κουμπωμένους? Μα, πάλι με ψευδώνυμο θα γράφουν. Γιατί αυτό να προκαλέι κούμπωμα? Αν θέλεις, εξήγησε μου λίγο παραπάνω το σκεπτικό σου.




> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ευχαριστω για την υπαρξη αυτου του site και ολους οσους εχουν δουλεψει για να γινει αυτο που ειναι.


Να είσαι καλά, και εγω σε ευχαριστώ για την ευγενική σου συμμετοχή. 




> _Originally posted by dimitriskai_
> Νομιζω πως ο dodoni εχει δικιο σε αυτα που λεει γιατι πρεπει να ειναι καλυμενος νομικα-προσφερει κατι δωρεαν μην βρει και τον μπελα του


Ισχύει αυτό ακριβώς που λες. Τουλάχιστον αυτό, είναι ένα από τα πράγματα για τα οποία προσπαθώ να μεριμνήσω: να προστατέψω την ιστοσελίδα, τον εαυτό μου ως άνθρωπο και ως επαγγελματία.




> _Originally posted by dimitriskai_
> -απο την αλλη ομως σιγουρα η συνδρομη και η δηλωση των στοιχειων οσων συμμετεχουν και κυριως αυτων που θελουν να μετεχουν για πρωτη φορα θα λειτουργησει αποτρεπτικα. 
> Το λεω αυτο κρινοντας απο τον εαυτο μου αν επρεπε να δηλωσω τα στοιχεια μου σε ενα σαϊτ που το επισκεπτομαι για πρωτη φορα και δεν ξερω τι θα \"συναντησω\"τοτε δεν θα μετειχα.


Αυτό που καταλαβάινω τόσο από το παραπάνω σημείο του μηνύματος σου, όσο και από μηνύματα άλλων συμμετεχόντων στη συζήτηση αυτή, είναι ένα \"φόβος\" μήπως και μείνουν λίγοι, μήπως και το φόρυμ χάσει ένα σημαντικό μέρος από τη ζωντάνια και την κίνηση που έχει. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό σε ένα βαθμό, μικρό ή μεγάλο θα συμβεί. Από την άλλη μεριά όμως, αυτός που θα έρχεται, αν παρά την συνδρομή, βλέπει μια κίνηση, μια θετική ενέργεια, ίσως και να αισθανθεί ότι εδώ κάτι καλό γίνεται και τελικά να γραφτεί.





> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Σχετικά με τη συνδρομή θα με κάνει από μέλος του site να αισθάνομαι πελάτης.


Alex, αυτή είναι η μια όψη του νομίσματος. υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες όψεις, πολλές, όσες και οι άνθρωποι που γράφουν εδώ μέσα. Εσύ μπορεί να αισθανθείς πελάτης, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να αισθανθεί προστατευμένος, κ.ο.κ.
Οσο αφορά μια από τις δικές μου ματιές σχετικά με την συνδρομή, θέλω να μην -από δημιουργός μιας σελίδας υποστήριξης- καταλήξω θύμα.





> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Το θέμα της επωνυμίας είναι που με έκανε να γραφτό στο φόρουμ καθώς δεν απαιτούνταν να δώσω τα πραγματικά μου στοιχεία. Όταν όμως τα δώσω ποιος με καλύπτει ότι κάποιο «κενό ασφαλείας» δε θα με εκθέσει σε όποιον μπει στο site και πάρει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα των μελών; (διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, όνομα, επίθετο κ.α.). Θα μου πείτε σε όλα τα sites υπάρχουν κενά ασφαλείας.


Δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας, μιας και κανένα προσωπικό δεδομένο δεν θα βρίσκεται εντός της σελίδας. Ολοι θα γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα, όπως και τώρα.
Απλώς κατά την εγγραφή ή μάλλον για την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού, θα χρειάζεται να σταλεί ένα αποδεικτικό της κατάθεσης που έγινε στη τράπεζα, με ονοματεπώνυμο και τηλέφωνο.
Θα ακολουθήσει στη συνέχεια ένα τηλεφώνημα επιβεβαίωσης από μέρους του e-psychology και έτσι θα ενεργοποείται ο λογαριασμός στο φόρουμ και στη σελίδα γενικότερα.
Φυσικά, καταλαβάινω πολύ καλά που αναφέρεσαι. Προσφατα έχουμε μιλήσει γι αυτό το θέμα. Σε διαβεβαιωνω όμως, πως δεν θα χρειάζεται να υπάρχει στο σάιτ κανένα προσωπικό δεδομένο. 






> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Πόσα sites υπάρχουν που σου επιτρέπουν ελεύθερα να εγγραφείς αλλά σου απαγορεύουν να διαγραφείς από αυτά!!!;;; Μιλάμε για ελευθερία, όταν δεν επιτρέπεις σε κάποιον να διαγραφεί από ένα site όποτε αυτός το κρίνει ότι πρέπει ή ότι θέλει να το κάνει; Γιατί δεν υπάρχει προειδοποίηση κατά την εγγραφή ότι ο λογαριασμός από μόνος του θα σβηστεί και όχι όποτε το θελήσει το υποψήφιο μέλος; Και πότε θα σβηστεί; Σε ένα μήνα; Σε ένα χρόνο; Σε έναν αιώνα; Τι είδους πολιτική είναι αυτή από την πλευρά των δημιουργών του site; Ποιος ο λόγος της διατήρησης ανενεργών λογαριασμών; 
> 
> Alex30


Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι όροι χρήσης θα έπρεπε να προηγηθούν της δημιουργίας του φόρουμ και όχι να ακολουθήσουν.
Το γνωρίζω και ζητώ συγνώμη γι αυτό. Δυστυχώς, δεν είμαι επιχειρηματίας, δεν είμαι νομικός κι ούτε όταν δημιουργούσα αυτή τη σελίδα γνώριζα τους κινδύνους του διαδικτύου, τα προβλήματα, τα κενά.
Οι λογαριασμοί δεν διαγράφονται αλλά καθίστανται ανενεργοί
1. γιατί σε μερικές (λίγες μόνο) διαγραφές που έγιναν κατόπιν επιθυμίας του μέλους, τα μέλη αυτά επανήλθαν μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα με άλλο όνομα.
2. γιατί η διαγραφή, συνεπάγεται διαγραφή των μηνυμάτων και αυτό καθιστά το σύνολο των συζητήσεων άχρηστο, μιας και λείπουν κομμάτια του παζλ.
3. έχω την αίσθηση, ότι δεν έχει δουλέψει σωστά η ανενεργοποίηση των μελών. Θα το μεταβιβάσω αυτό στον τεχνικό της σελίδας για να το δούμε.


Νίκος Δοϊρανλής

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

Εγώ συμφωνώ,εν μέρει,με τις επερχόμενες αλλαγές που σκέφτεται να κάνει ο dodoni.Η συνδρομή-αν και συμβολική-κρίνεται απαραίτητη ώστε να αποτρέψει κάποιους οι οποίοι εγγράφονται για πλάκα και δημιουργούν αναστάτωση στην ομαλή λειτουργία του site ή μόνο και μόνο από περιέργια χωρίς να \'χουν κάτι να πουν.Επίσης,συμφωνώ να δίνονται προσωπικά στοιχεία πλην του τηλεφώνου και μάλιστα να γίνεται επαλήθευση αυτών μέσω τηλεφώνου.Πολλά sites του εξωτερικού,αντίστοιχα και μη,λειτουργούν κατ\' αυτό τον τρόπο.Εγώ,πάντως,έχω δώσει άρκετές φορές προσωπικά μου στοιχεία,αλλά όταν μου ζητάνε και τηλέφωνο,όσο και να μ\' ενδιαφέρει το περιεχόμενο ενός site,δεν ολοκληρώνω την εγγραφή.Το site είναι και θα παραμείνει ανώνυμο.Τα στοιχεία του καθενός θα τα \'χει μόνο ο administrator.ʼρα,νομίζω,δεν τίθεται θέμα ανωνυμίας.Και στο γιατρό να πας,θα δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου.

Χρύσα

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δήλωσαν πρόθεση αυτοκτονίας μέσω του φόρουμ. Κάποιοι δεν ξαναέγραψαν.
> Έχω ευθύνη και υποχρέωση, να ενημερώνω το περιβάλλον (για ανηλίκους) και την αστυνομία (για ενηλίκους), για κάθε ένα από αυτά τα περιστατικά, όταν κρίνω ότι πράγματι υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να έχουμε μια \"επιτυχημένη\" αυτοκτονία.
> Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, θεωρούμαι συνένοχος, ότι γνώριζα κάτι και το απέκρυψα. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για μια από τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, όπου το απόρρητο δεν υφίσταται.
> Έχοντας λοιπόν στη διάθεση μου ένα ονοματεπώνυμο και ένα τηλέφωνο, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να παρέμβω, να βοηθήσω αν μπορώ ή να ενημερώσω κάποιους ώστε να προληφθεί μια μοιραία εξέλιξη.


Όταν κάποιος πελάτης σε κάποια συνεδρία σου αναφέρει σκέψεις θανάτου ή ακόμα ακόμα σου μιλήσει για συγκεκριμένο αυτοκτονικό σχέδιο, παύει να ισχύει το απόρρητο και είσαι υποχρεωμένος να μιλήσεις στην αστυνομία γι\' αυτό; 
Με τρόπο η αστυνομία μπορεί να παρέμβει; Να οδηγήσει τον πελάτη που έχεις αναλάβει σε κάποιο ψυχιατρικό νοσοκομείο διά της βίας είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Αλλιώς πως;

Ισχύει στην Ελλάδα τόσο προχωρημένη νομοθεσία; [τώρα αναφέρομαι στην διαδικτυακή ανακοίνωση μιας πιθανής αυτοκτονίας]

ΥΓ: Κάποιος που είναι για παράδειγμα σε κατάθλιψη και δεν βγαίνει από το σπίτι του θα βρει το κουράγιο και τη διάθεση να πάει μέχρι την τράπεζα να κάνει την κατάθεση για να συμμετάσχει σε αυτό ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο σάιτ; Δεν νομίζω οπότε αυτός ο κάποιος όπως και πολλές άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις αποκλείονται αυτόματα από την εδώ συμμετοχή.
Τι να την κάνουμε μια εξαιρετικά δυναμική ομάδα όταν άνθρωποι που έχουν φτάσει σε πλήρες αδιέξοδο και μέχρι τα τώρα είχαν τη δυνατότητα να εγγραφούν εδώ για να λάβουν την οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα πάψουν πλέον να την έχουν;

----------


## provlimatikos

τα λεφτα μπορουν να βγουν απο τα banners.κανεισ δεν προκειτε να δοσει στοιχεια και λεφτα για να μπει εδω και να ειναι φακελωμενος.απλα το chat 8α διαλυ8ει και το υπογραφω.δεν εχουν συνδρομη φορουμ που εχουν χιλιαδες ποστς κα8ε μερα 8α μπει εδω?ποιος δεν μιλαει για διαρευεση στοιχειων ποιος ξερει σε ποιον εχω δωσει τα στοιχεια.β.μπαινω εδω επειδη 8ελω να πω ανωνυμα το προβλημα μου.ουτε στο γιατρο ισε υποχρεωμενος να τα δωσεις .ακομα και οταν κανεισ εξεταση για aids Μπορεις να δωσεις οτι ονομα θες για τυπικους λογους.σε αλλα φορουμς με πολυ περισοτερα ποστς απο τα 20 που γινονται εδω υπαρχει Moderator ΓΙΑ Να σβηνει ποστς μεχρι να κανει ban to ανωνυμο μελος.πιστευω οτι οι περισοτεροι δεν 8α γραφτουν και απλα σαν site 8α κλεισει.γιατι οπως ξερετε οταν ο κοσμος βλεπει πληρωμη ιδικα για κατι που δεν εχει δοκιμασει και οταν 8α δει οτι ειναι μεσα 3 ατομα ναι 8α φυγει τρεχωντας.αμα 8ελετε μπειτε σε ενα αλλο σιτε και καντε Poll να δειτε ποσοι 8α μπουν μετα η καντε το εδω να δειτε ποσοι δεν 8α ξαναμπουν.αυτα ιχα να πω.και οπως ειπες ειμαστε απεναντι και οχι μαζι.απο τα 10 ατομα ισως το 1 να ειναι μαζι οποτε σε ενα φορουμ που στο chat to μεγιστο ειναι 12 ατομα σημενει ουτε 2 ατομα .εδω τα μεσημερια δεν μπενει κανενας μεσα.σορρυ που τα λεω ετσι αλλα να πληρωνεις και να δινεις στοιχεια για κατι που το κανεις για να σε βοηθησει απλα το 8εωρω ......το λεω αυτο γιατι ειμαι και σε αλλο φορουν οπου ειναι rank 5 με στεγνα μερικες εκατονταδες ποστ me megalo traffic load και δεν ειναι συνδρομιτικο.εχο περιπου 12.000 ποστσ εκειμεσα αλλα και να μου ζηταγαν να πληρωσω για να μπω δεν 8α το εκανα.δεν ειναι τα 20-30 ευρω οσο η βλακεια.αυτα τα λιγα απο μενα είτε σβηστει το ποστ είτε οχι.ναι ι Hate psixologous to paradexomai.

----------


## olga_soul

dodoni μου είναι δικαιολογημένη μπορώ να σου πω η πρακτική ασφάλεια που ζητάς σε γενικό φάσμα με τη συνδρομή και την τυπική παράθεση στοιχείων μελλών ως προέκταση αυτής , αλλά δυστυχώς ανάλογα sites τέτοιου θεματικού αντικειμένου ανά τον κόσμο λειτουργούν χρόνια τώρα με τη μορφή που λειτουργεί και το e-psychology μέχρι στιγμής- με τα όποια δυστυχώς επαγωγικά προβλήματα ακραίας συμπεριφοράς μελλών και επισκεπτών!! :Frown: 
Η συνδρομή και καταγραφή στοιχείων μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο 1/5 μόνο της λειτουργείας ενός τέτοιου site και να δημιουργήσει πολλαπλά εμπόδια στα 4/5.....
Αν όντως πολλαπλά σενάρια σε έχουν οδηγήσει σε ακραία αντιμετώπιση....τότε επαγωγικά θα οδηγηθείς σε αντίστοιχες ακραίες αποφάσεις........ή θα κλείσει το forum.......ή θα συνεχίσει με πολλαπλή εποπτεία παλαιών μελλών ανά χρονικές ζώνες όπως γίνεται διεθνώς και χρόνια τώρα........
Το κόστος συνδρομής δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα........αλλά τα παρελκόμενά της........
Ελπίζω να αναλογιστείς όλες τις παραμέτρους......μιας και η τελική κρίση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τελικά με το ποιοί θα δυσαρεστηθούν και ποιοί όχι.......αλλά τί μπορεί να φέρει δημιουργική συνέχεια στη θετική σου προσπάθεια και στη δημιουργική διάθεση πολλών ατόμων εδώ!
ΦΙΛΙΑ! :Smile:

----------


## provlimatikos

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1192&amp;page=1#pid12925
kai gia ta matia tou kosmou gia na min lete oti ta bgazo apo ta trelamena miala mou idou i apantisi olon maw.

----------


## nikigirl18

Ουτε εγω συμφωνω τοσο με το θεμα της συνδρομης οσο και με το να δινουμε τα στοιχεια.Περα απο το οτι κατι τετοιο θα ειναι αποτρεπτικο για την εγγραφη νεων μελων διοτι καποιος που μπαινει για να βοηθηθει σιγα μην κατσει να κανει ολοκληρη διαδικασια,να πληρωσει τη συνδρομη,να δινει στοιχεια,να γινει επιβεβαιωση με τηλεφωνο και γενικα σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε,περα απο αυτο το να πληρωνουμε συνδρομη,οποιο και να ειναι το ποσο εχει καθαρα εμπορικο χαρακτηρα και σωστα αναφερθηκε οτι θα ειναι στην ουσια σα να ειμαστε πελατες.
Επειτα ποιος μας διασφαλιζει οτι τα στοιχεια που θα δωθουν δεν μπορουν να διαρρευσουν.Το site δε νομιζω οτι διαθετει την απαραιτητη ασφαλεια και προστασια των μελων(τουλαχιστον ετσι φανηκε τελευταια)και ετσι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ο καθενας που ξερει καπως απο υπολογιστες δε θα μπορει να εχει προσβαση σε προσωπικα δεδομενα των μελων.
Οσον αφορα τωρα το οτι με τη συνδρομη θα διασφαλιζεται η λειτουργια καπως της κοινοτητας με την εννοια οτι δε θα μπαινουν ατομα που μπαινουν απλα για την πλακα τους ή για να δημιουργησουν προβληματα αυτο νομιζω μπορει να γινει(και επρεπε ηδη να εχει γινει απο καιρο καθως εχουμε δει αρκετες περιπτωσεις τοσο να χρησιμοποιουνται υβριστικοι χαρακτηρισμοι απεναντι σε μελη οσο και διαφορα αλλα και δεν υπηρξε καμια παρεμβαση)με το να υπαρχουν κανονες και οι απαραιτητες συστασεις στην αρχη για τα ατομα αυτα και εν συνεχεια η απομακρυνση τους με ban.
Νικη

----------


## Tασος

Ρε παιδια, τι λεμε τωρα? Ενα site με τοσο χαμηλη επισκεψιμοτητα δεν μπορει να γινει συνδρομητικο.

Nικη, αυτο που λες για την απομακρυνση των \"ατακτων\" μελων (φανταζομαι υπονοεις εμενα) δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να συμβει. Σκεψου απλα πως ο καθενας εχει τη δυνατοτητα να εγγραφει στο site με οσα διαφορετικα nicknames επιθυμει. Χαλαρωσε, λοιπον, γιατι θα ειμαστε παρεα για πολυ καιρο ακομα...

----------


## nikigirl18

Ρε Τασο αναφερθηκα πουθενα σε σενα?Καλο θα ειναι να μη φανταζεσαι οτι θες.

----------


## provlimatikos

> _Originally posted by Tασος_
> Ρε παιδια, τι λεμε τωρα? Ενα site με τοσο χαμηλη επισκεψιμοτητα δεν μπορει να γινει συνδρομητικο.
> 
> Nικη, αυτο που λες για την απομακρυνση των \"ατακτων\" μελων (φανταζομαι υπονοεις εμενα) δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να συμβει. Σκεψου απλα πως ο καθενας εχει τη δυνατοτητα να εγγραφει στο site με οσα διαφορετικα nicknames επιθυμει. Χαλαρωσε, λοιπον, γιατι θα ειμαστε παρεα για πολυ καιρο ακομα...


exo dei na ftiaxnoun xana account mesa se 30 lepta xanaefagan ban .gia na gineis ban ine diadikasia misou leptou pio poli apo oti gia na ftiaxeis deutero account kai na xanakaneis register.

----------


## Tασος

Δεν ξερω Νικη, αλλα συνηθως οταν οι γυναικες του e-psychology μιλανε για ενοχλητικους τυπους υπονοουν... εμενα. Αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που με ανταγωνιζεται, σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ποιος ειναι.

----------


## nikigirl18

Τελος παντων..τωρα δεν αναφερθηκα σε σενα

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by Tασος_
> Ρε παιδια, τι λεμε τωρα? Ενα site με τοσο χαμηλη επισκεψιμοτητα δεν μπορει να γινει συνδρομητικο.
> 
> Nικη, αυτο που λες για την απομακρυνση των \"ατακτων\" μελων (φανταζομαι υπονοεις εμενα) δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να συμβει. Σκεψου απλα πως ο καθενας εχει τη δυνατοτητα να εγγραφει στο site με οσα διαφορετικα nicknames επιθυμει. Χαλαρωσε, λοιπον, γιατι θα ειμαστε παρεα για πολυ καιρο ακομα...


Τάσο η Νίκη για τα άτακτα μέλη που είπε, εσύ το πήρες προσωπικά επειδη το είπε κοπέλα. Αναθεώρησε τον όρο άτακτος γιατί δεν έχει να κάνει με τα όσα κάνεις εσύ. Εμένα \"άτακτα\" μέλη, με έχουν βρίσει σε ποστς τους. \'Οποιος χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο \"άτακτος\" πρέπει να είναι κοπέλα που έχει ενοχληθεί από εσένα; Μην παραλογιζόμαστε!!

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by provlimatikos_
> τα λεφτα μπορουν να βγουν απο τα banners.κανεισ δεν προκειτε να δοσει στοιχεια και λεφτα για να μπει εδω και να ειναι φακελωμενος.απλα το chat 8α διαλυ8ει και το υπογραφω.δεν εχουν συνδρομη φορουμ που εχουν χιλιαδες ποστς κα8ε μερα 8α μπει εδω?
> 
> σε αλλα φορουμς με πολυ περισοτερα ποστς απο τα 20 που γινονται εδω υπαρχει Moderator ΓΙΑ Να σβηνει ποστς μεχρι να κανει ban to ανωνυμο μελος.πιστευω οτι οι περισοτεροι δεν 8α γραφτουν και απλα σαν site 8α κλεισει.γιατι οπως ξερετε οταν ο κοσμος βλεπει πληρωμη ιδικα για κατι που δεν εχει δοκιμασει και οταν 8α δει οτι ειναι μεσα 3 ατομα ναι 8α φυγει τρεχωντας.αμα 8ελετε μπειτε σε ενα αλλο σιτε και καντε Poll να δειτε ποσοι 8α μπουν μετα η καντε το εδω να δειτε ποσοι δεν 8α ξαναμπουν.αυτα ιχα να πω.και οπως ειπες ειμαστε απεναντι και οχι μαζι.απο τα 10 ατομα ισως το 1 να ειναι μαζι οποτε σε ενα φορουμ που στο chat to μεγιστο ειναι 12 ατομα σημενει ουτε 2 ατομα .εδω τα μεσημερια δεν μπενει κανενας μεσα.


Ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμα μου για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δε με ενδιαφέρει το μέγεθος της κίνησης και πόσο αυτή θα πέσει αλλά το πως θα διασφαλιστούν κάποια πράγματα.
Δε μίλησα πουθενά για κάλυψη εξόδων της ιστοσελίδας.
Ούτως ή άλλως, από τα 100 μέλη που γράφουν συστηματικά, με την δική σου λογική, θα παραμείνουν 5-10, αρα μιλάμε για ένα ποσό 100-200 ευρώ . Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι το θέμα δεν είναι να πλουτίσει ο Δοϊρανλής κι ούτε καν να βγουν τα έξοδα συντήρησης της σελίδας.





> _Originally posted by provlimatikos_
> σορρυ που τα λεω ετσι αλλα να πληρωνεις και να δινεις στοιχεια για κατι που το κανεις για να σε βοηθησει απλα το 8εωρω ......


Οκ. Θεωρείς βλακεία το να πληρώνεις για κάτι που το κάνεις για να σε βοηθήσει.






> _Originally posted by provlimatikos_
> ναι ι Hate psixologous to paradexomai.


Οκ, μην ξαναδιαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου, είναι μάταιο, είσαι σαφής/





> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> dodoni μου είναι δικαιολογημένη μπορώ να σου πω η πρακτική ασφάλεια που ζητάς σε γενικό φάσμα με τη συνδρομή και την τυπική παράθεση στοιχείων μελλών ως προέκταση αυτής , αλλά δυστυχώς ανάλογα sites τέτοιου θεματικού αντικειμένου ανά τον κόσμο λειτουργούν χρόνια τώρα με τη μορφή που λειτουργεί και το e-psychology μέχρι στιγμής- με τα όποια δυστυχώς επαγωγικά προβλήματα ακραίας συμπεριφοράς μελλών και επισκεπτών!!
> Η συνδρομή και καταγραφή στοιχείων μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο 1/5 μόνο της λειτουργείας ενός τέτοιου site και να δημιουργήσει πολλαπλά εμπόδια στα 4/5.....
> Αν όντως πολλαπλά σενάρια σε έχουν οδηγήσει σε ακραία αντιμετώπιση....τότε επαγωγικά θα οδηγηθείς σε αντίστοιχες ακραίες αποφάσεις........ή θα κλείσει το forum.......ή θα συνεχίσει με πολλαπλή εποπτεία παλαιών μελλών ανά χρονικές ζώνες όπως γίνεται διεθνώς και χρόνια τώρα........
> Το κόστος συνδρομής δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα........αλλά τα παρελκόμενά της........
> Ελπίζω να αναλογιστείς όλες τις παραμέτρους......μιας και η τελική κρίση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τελικά με το ποιοί θα δυσαρεστηθούν και ποιοί όχι.......αλλά τί μπορεί να φέρει δημιουργική συνέχεια στη θετική σου προσπάθεια και στη δημιουργική διάθεση πολλών ατόμων εδώ!
> ΦΙΛΙΑ!


Ολγα μου,
η ιδέα για συνδρομητικό φόρουμ γεννήθηκε μετά από δική μου εγγραφή σε ένα ελληνικό φόρουμ, όχι ψυχολογίας, με ετήσια συνδρομή 50 ευρώ.
Εκεί, διαπίστωσα πως όσο κι αν μειώθηκε η κίνηση, υπήρξε ομαλή λειτουργία και άνθρωποι που όντως κέρδισαν από τη συμμετοχή τους. Και αναλογίσου ότι εκεί δεν υπήρχαν διόλου οι έξτρα λόγοι που υπάρχουν εδώ και αποζητούν ένα μίνιμουμ προσωπικών στοιχείων.

Και από κει και πέρα, αν θέλεις να μιλήσω ως θεραπευτής, το να επιθυμώ να κρυφτώ επειδή θεωρώ ότι αντιμετωπίζω ένα ψυχολογικό θέμα/πρόβλημα, μοιάζει με άρνηση, με μηχανισμό άμυνας του Εγώ, μοιάζει να σημαίνει πως δεν αποδέχομαι τον εαυτό μου με ότι αυτός κουβαλάει και αν δεν αποδεχτώ τον ευατό μου με την ψυχολογική κατάσταση που κουβαλάει, τότε πως θέλω να πάω παραπέρα? 
Η αυθεντικότητα έχει δύο κατευθύνσεις: την κλασσική που στοχεύει προς τους άλλους αλλά και αυτήν που απευθύνεται στον ιδιο τον εαυτό μας.





> _Originally posted by Tασος_
> Ρε παιδια, τι λεμε τωρα? Ενα site με τοσο χαμηλη επισκεψιμοτητα δεν μπορει να γινει συνδρομητικο.


Μάλλον μπήκες στη συζήτηση και πήρες θέση, χωρίς πρώτιστα να \'εχεις διαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Προς όλους: Εχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι \"για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας\" υπήρχαν μόλις 3 απαντήσεις σε 2 μήνες, αλλά μόλις τέθηκε η σκέψη για συνδρομή ως μέσο για την εύρυθμη αυτή λειτουργία, δημιουργήθηκε μια ανευ προηγουμένου φασαρία όπου μπλέχτηκαν στη συζήτηση μπανερς, φόρουμ χιλιάδων μηνυμάτων, θέματα ασφάλειας, μηνυματα που διαγράφονται ή δε διαγράφονται και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα.

Ελπίζω κάποιοι να αυτοπαρατηρήσουν τις συμπεριφορές τους και να βγάλουν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα για τον εαυτό τους και όχι μόνο για τον Δοϊρανλή και για τους σκοτεινούς σκοπούς του.

Εδω και τρία χρόνια που λειτουργώ αυτή τη σελίδα, έχω προσπαθήσει να είμαι βοηθητικός σε εκατοντάδες mails και U2U και σε δεκάδες θέματα στο φόρουμ. Μεταφράζω άρθρα, αρθρογραφώ και δαπανώ χρήματα και χρόνο για την ύπαρξη αυτού του χώρου και νιώθω περήφανος για όλη τη βοήθεια που αυτός ο χώρος έχει προσφέρει.
Ο αυτοσεβασμός μου, μου υπαγορεύει να μην μπω στη διαδικασία να επιχειραμοτολογήσω περισσότερο ούτε καν να συνομιλήσω με ανθρώπους που αφορίζουν, κρίνουν εύκολα, διαβάζουν πίσω από τις λέξεις και ακόμη χειρότερα, ειρωνεύονται με ευκολία. Δεν είναι περισσότερες από 5-6 οι απαντήσεις που γράφτηκαν εμπεριστατωμένα, με σκέψη, με επιχειρηματα και με διάθεση για αληθινό και δημοκρατικό διάλογο. ʼλλωστε, δεν ανακοίνωσα το θέμα ως τελεσίδικο αλλά το έφερα προς συζήτηση και αν μη τι άλλο, περίμενα αυτό να γίνει αποδεκτό με σεβασμό. (όχι η συνδρομή, αλλά το θέμα προς συζήτηση)
Οι υπόλοιπες τοποθετήσεις, ήταν απλά ένας χείμαρος, ένα βουητό και τίποτα παραπάνω.

Για να μην μακρυγορώ: μέχρι το βράδυ, θα αναρτηθούν οι όροι χρήσης της ιστοσελίδας. Παρακαλώ να διαβαστούν από όλους τους ενεργούς χρήστες. Οποιος διαφωνεί έστω και σε μία πρόταση, θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες για να μου ζητήσει να διαγράψω ΠΛΗΡΩΣ την παρουσία του εδώ μέσα (προφίλ, μηνύματα ή ότι στο καλό θέλει)
Από κει και πέρα, όσοι παραμείνουν, οφείλουν να σέβονται τους όρους χρησης.

Λυπάμαι πολύ για όλη αυτή την εξέλιξη.

Με τιμή,
Νίκος Δοϊρανλής

----------


## provlimatikos

sosta xexasa .tha plironeis gia na mpeneis edo kai na blepeis ton euato sou se kathrefti afou den tha minei kanenas.kai xexasa.pleon gia ola ta kala prepei na plironeis.se ola ta forum diladi pou den einai sindromitika ti ginetai?giati iparxoun oi diloseis
oti kaneis den fernei euthini gia auta pou grafontai?na mpoun kai edo.sin oti me ena scanner
kai me ena photoshop i tautotita mou grafei oti eimai kai 50 xronon.

----------


## dimitriskai

Συγνωμη που απευθηνομαι σε δυο μελη και το γραφω εδω αντι να στειλω u2u αλλα εχεται μπει σε μια διαδικασια καταστροφολογιας και αποριπτετε οτι προτεινεται χωρις να δικαιλογειται την θεση σας και χωρις να προτεινεται εναλλακτικες λυσεις σε ενα προβλημα που ειναι υπαρκτο και το εχουμε αναγνωρισει ολοι,το θεμα δεν ειναι πως θα δημιουργησουμε προβληματα αλλα πως θα λυσουμε αυτα που υπαρχουν, εκτος αν δεν θελουμε να λυθουν οποτε και μενουμε οσο μας επιτρεπεται και μετα αποχωρουμε απο το σαϊτ, θα \"ζησει\" χωρις καποια μελη, και αυτοι που θα φυγουν δεν θα καταστραφουν νομιζω.
Τελικα ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα δεχομαστε ή οχι τους ορους χρησης του σαϊτ,οπως νομιζω συμβαινει στην κοινωνια που ζουμε.

----------


## husband

Σωστοί οι προβληματισμοί του διαχειριστή (και υπεύθυνου του ιστοχώρου) σωστοί και οι προβληματισμοί των υπαρχόντων (ειλικρινώς αγονιούντων) μελών.
Σωστή και η λύση που βρέθηκε με την εκ των υστέρων αποδοχή των όρων.
Αλλά και μία εκ των υστέρων πρόταση ειδικά για το θέμα της συνδρομής.
Free site όπως είναι (με αποδοχή των όρων). Συνδρομητική περιοχή με ενεργή συμμετοχή του διαχειριστή.
Ειλικρινά χαρούμενος που υπάρχει ο ιστοχώρος αυτός.

----------


## olga_soul

dodoni μου οι όλοι προβληματισμοί σου περί αποδοχής προβλημάτων για την συμμετοχή ατόμων σε ένα τέτοιο forum είναι σωστοί και κατανοητοί. :Smile: 

Δεν παρεξηγώ κανέναν από αυτούς, ούτε τους κατακρίνω.... :Wink: 

Αρκετά όμως από τα μόνιμα μέλλη εδώ - και μετά από σχεδόν καθημερινή επικοινωνία μαζί τους , μπορώ να πω ότι και γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημά τους (όπως άλλωστε και εγώ...) και βλέπουν ειδικό του χώρου - και κατανοούν για πιο λόγο συμμετέχουν ενεργά σε ένα τέτοιο forum.....
Σίγουρα εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν όπως άλλωστε μόνιμα θα υπάρχουν........

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η συνδρομή όντως φιλτράρει ένα μεγάλο μέρος των &lt;&lt;ταραχοποιών&gt;&gt; , αλλά μειώνει την αυθόρμητη συμμετοχή και τη δεκτικότητα......
Πολλοί από εμάς συμμετέχουμε απροκατάλυπτα και για να πάρουμε μια δεύτερη άποψη , αλλά και για να βοηθήσουμε με την ψυχολογική μας στήριξη άτομα που έχουν λιγοστές γνώσεις για το τί ακριβώς περνάνε........ :Wink: 

Απλώς αναλογίσου το! Φιλικά......Όλγα :Smile:

----------


## provlimatikos

if
sindromi then
oust apo edo
else 
deuteri skepsi
if deuteri skepsi = nai
then meno 
else
pali oust.

----------


## Sofia

Katannow toys provlhmatismous sas alla den thewrw sosth ti skepsi peri syndromhtikou site

Tha apotrepsei pollous sto na symmetasxoyn gia diaforetikoys logoys o kathenas...

Epishs den vlepw poios enoxlhthike kai apo poion toso poly poy apaiteitai h kinhsh ayth..

Vevaia o kathenas exei ta oria tou, alla thewrw oti opoios enoxleitai mporei na paravlepsei ayton/ayth apo ton opoio enoxleitai kai na asxoleithei me ta ypoloipa atoma melh h mh...

----------

